# Fire Marshall Bill = FNG!



## firemarshalbill (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all,

New member here, been lurking for a while and decided to "show my face". We're supposed to reveal our skill level....Still Learning? Started with a Brinkman watersmoker 30 years ago. Ribs & whole chickens.

Did 8 pork butts for my kids HS graduation in a Baunsfeld. Downsized a bit to oval charcoal grill/smoker and bought a MES a few years ago that works suprisingly well. Considering we get 130 inches of snow up here, that E-lectric baby means I don't have to shovel snow off the deck for winter ribs Whoo-hoo! 

I've already learned a lot here. I mean I didn't know what a "fatty" was till I found SMF.

So much pork, so little time!

FMB


----------



## smokermark (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome Fire Marshall Bill. There are lots of friendly helpful people here. Thanks for stoping in looking forward to your Q!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## meateater (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to SMF happy to have ya hear..


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad you finally decided to join in. Welcome to SMF!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome!!!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome!

Craig


----------



## alelover (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome. Can't wait to see some QView in 5 feet of snow.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 15, 2011)

First off welcome Bill to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127

then you will have a method to your newly found madness and believe me it will be a madness. Then when you start smoking things you will have to learn how to post the pictures / Qview 

here. So here's a link to a tutorial on how to post your Qview so we can see what your doing.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

Welcome to Your New Addiction  

GO GATORS


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 15, 2011)

hello Bill, and welcome to the SMF. Thanks for the introduction, a little background can sometimes be useful when answering questions. It's all good my friend.


----------



## shooter1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome FMB = FNG! A fireman with a smokong habit, go figure.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 15, 2011)

Glad you joined us. Can't wait to see some Qview from you.


----------

